
MoviePass says it will go dark for 'several weeks' to update its app - empressplay
https://us.cnn.com/2019/07/05/media/moviepass-app-temporarily-down-trnd/index.html
======
judge2020
This probably comes after some leak suggesting Regal is working on their own
monthly movie subscription service; since the introduction of the AMC stubs A
list, Regal theatres are likely the only thing keeping Moviepass a service
anyone would want to subscribe to.

------
pizza
Sometimes you need to.. prevent your users from using your product.. for weeks
in a row to .. make them use it more?

------
empressplay
Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....

